# Nvidia Ntunes



## painbringer

hi 

hope you guys can help. i just downloaded ntunes and i tried to start it up but it gave me a : Error: unknown SEEPROM Device (Device ID=14311c)

it did that twice and it then took me to the Nvidia control panel.

I have an :

asus M2N MX SE Plus motherboard
AMD dual core 4200+
transcend 2 gig ddr2 800

ty much


----------



## painbringer

no one yet?


----------



## budlee-burton

re-install?


----------



## painbringer

ty ill try that then


----------



## painbringer

didnt work...same problem as before


----------



## painbringer

come on anyboby?????:upset::upset::upset:


----------



## BuzbyT

Hi
I have the exact same here. ERROR unknown SEEPROM devise (DevId=1320c2) 
re-install? no joy. 
uninstall then re-install? no joy.

as soon as I install Ntunes I lose access to control panel too. 

Motherboard: Biostar NF61S-M2B
CPU: AMD Duel core 4800
Graphics: GeFORCE 8600GT
with: 4GBx800 Ram


----------



## speedster123

i uninstalled it, buggy program :4-thatsba


----------



## bart86

The same problem.. 
AMD Athlon64 X2 5000+
Biostar NF520-A2 SE
Albatron GeForce 8600GT


----------



## linderman

try rivatuner >>>>>>>>> much more loved 

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163


----------



## attybo

No answer, sorry. But get rid of Ntune. Horrible program that causes untold numbers of problems.


----------



## joeitalo

good idea I never got any use from it


----------

